
Pseudonyms to protect authors of controversial articles - DyslexicAtheist
https://www.bbc.com/news/education-46146766
======
gus_massa
This won't fly because:

* You can't put it in your resume. And that is importante because many academics need a minimal amount of publication each year. Perhaps someone with a tenure can have the luxury of a hidden article, but most of them have some graduate student or postdoc that is a coauthor and wants to increase the total count of papers by any mean.

* If the article is controversial enough, the authors will be identified using a text analysis. Most papers reuse a lot of parts of the previous papers of the authors, so it is not so difficult.

* Each controversial article will get the offended side (right/left/whatever) asking for an exemption of the anonymity and/xor deplataforming the journal.

